# Grip development



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Any tips/resources 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If you have to ask, don't do it yourself and find a very good decoy, which will be difficult because they are not that common and you won't know what to look for.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a good decoy and let them do it. You will do more harm than good doing it yourself if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Good decoys are pretty much non existent in this area so that’s not really an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Good decoys are pretty much non existent in this area so that’s not really an option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


However I am actively researching


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> If you have to ask, don't do it yourself and find a very good decoy, which will be difficult because they are not that common and you won't know what to look for.


Yep, that response was exactly 0% helpful. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is your nearest club? I thought you were starting at one? I drive 3 hours each way to my trainers. if you develop that grip incorrectly you can spend the rest of the dog's life trying to fix it.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

The nearest club isn’t far at all. However they very rarely do bite work. The club has 0 helpers and they are struggling for membership. 3 hours wouldn’t be so bad. We’re talking more like 8 from what I’m seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ugh. Does that club have experienced people that can help you with the grip? It's entirely possible to do that base foundation work without a decoy if the training director knows what they are doing.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Where are you located again? How old is your dog and what have you been doing?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

My response is only helpful if you heed it. You will create more problems than you will solve by doing the bite work your self.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nscullin said:


> The nearest club isn’t far at all. However they very rarely do bite work. The club has 0 helpers and they are struggling for membership. 3 hours wouldn’t be so bad. We’re talking more like 8 from what I’m seeing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing your question is coming from you playing tug. Is your dog chewy or just soft mouthed?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Where are you located? Maybe someone here will know of a good decoy that doesn't advertise. I have a great decoy less than an hour away. If it wasn't for word of mouth within the IGP people around here, I would never know he existed, or was so close.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Coming from personal experience, if my dog naturally did not show the bite I was looking for, I would be hesitant to even try to develop the bite without the knowledge and expertise of a helper or trainer who knew how to work the dog in front of them. When it's done wrong, you end up with a crappy, depressing bite that leaves you wondering why you're in the sport. If you have someone take their time, build the dog up properly, and create the best picture the dog can offer, you might still be sorely disappointed but at least your dog is having fun and you are too.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Well here’s an update. Full, firm grip. Only better from here. Genetically it is there. But some things have to be taught too and it can be done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What are your goals for your dog? There is so much more to grip development and setting a correct foundation than having a dog on a sleeve. One of the best ways to develop grip and laying a correct foundation is to use a leather bite pillow because the dog has to grip it hard or it is easily pulled out of the dog's mouth. The jute sleeve you are using makes it easier to grip because the dog's teeth get in between the jute threads which doesn't encourage the dog to hold on as much. Are you teaching a pushing or pulling bite? This depends on if you plan to do IGP or another sport or PP. That is just the tip of the ice berg.


----------

